
Ask HN: Best place for product blog? - Insalgo
Hey! We did launch www.aidlab.com (health monitor) couple of days ago. As we don&#x27;t have our own &#x2F;blog subpage (to make our site as simple as possible) we are wondering where is the best place to write about new features, releases, use-cases or some interesting technical details (like-a-dev-blog) about our product?<p>Those are not &#x27;stories&#x27; so we believe that medium would not be appropriate. Or is it?
======
mtmail
At [https://wordpress.com/](https://wordpress.com/) you can get a custom
domain for 3 USD/month, link that (DNS CName entry) to blog.<yourdomain>.com.
There are many companies that do Wordpress hosting, e.g.
[https://wpengine.com/](https://wpengine.com/),
[https://getflywheel.com/](https://getflywheel.com/)

~~~
Insalgo
Thanks! How about some existing platform for dev-blogging?

